
Building recommender systems with Azure ML service: best practices on deployment - hoaphumanoid
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/building-recommender-systems-with-azure-machine-learning-service/
======
TheIronYuppie
This blog includes 11 different algorithms that you can choose from - Please
let us know if you have any questions or we can help!

Disclosure: I work at Azure on machine learning.

